# ALS or BLS hiring  in socal?



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 12, 2011)

OKay, so I know how much we all love recreating threads that have been beaten to death. But I looked through and its been a while since anyone asked. I've got my ca state EMT-B and I'm ready to jump into medic school. Problem is, I need a years worth of prehospital hours :excl: I havent really done a whole lot, and finding a job in EMS is proving to be a pain. I live in Riverside but Im willing to commute, anybody have any leads or willing to point me in the right direction to pick up a posistion? I'd LOVE a company with a 911 contract but beggars cant be choosers. Any help would be appreciated! 

-Radley


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are willing to relocate to Bakersfield, Hall ambulance runs mostly 911. They also will put you through medic school.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Hall would be awesome. I'm totally willing to commute, but I'm not sure if a 180 mile one way commute would be fesible under an EMT-B's salary.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 12, 2011)

They want people who would be willing to move up there and you have to want to work for Hall for at least 5-10 yrs they arnt looking for people who just want experience, so if your wanting to eventually get into the fire dept stay away cause they wont hire you.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 13, 2011)

Liberty Ambulance in Ridgecrest, Desert Ambulance in Barstow, and Baker Ambulance in Baker are all 911 services. My dad earned his spurs at Desert back in 1990-92.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the leads guys! Anything on local IFT's?


----------



## ArtEry (Aug 14, 2011)

im surprised u havent looked into AMR. good company, 911's, all over riv. co. Mission does all IFT's i think.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2011)

ArtEry said:


> im surprised u havent looked into AMR. good company, 911's, all over riv. co. Mission does all IFT's i think.



AMR is the main 911 provider in riverside and san B counties. Mission and CRA (the only two companies I see around) are all IFTs. 

Morongo Basin Ambulance is all 911 and operate in the 29 palms/yucca valley area.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 14, 2011)

Firefite pm sent


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Firefite pm sent



Pm responded to lol


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 15, 2011)

I looked into AMR, I have a lot of friends who work there. But it was explained to me that they actually have a list that they hire off of and they hire down the list. Being that theyre not hiring right now, I'd like to get some experience racked up until they start to hire again. From what I understand both riv co (is) and san bernadino (just became) unionized so a lot of EMT-B's are transfering over from other divisions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I looked into AMR, I have a lot of friends who work there. But it was explained to me that they actually have a list that they hire off of and they hire down the list. Being that theyre not hiring right now, I'd like to get some experience racked up until they start to hire again. From what I understand both riv co (is) and san bernadino (just became) unionized so a lot of EMT-B's are transfering over from other divisions.



Only riverside division is union in riverside county. Hemet/pass and Palm Springs/Desert Cities are non union.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 15, 2011)

I swear I just read an article within the last few weeks on EMS1. Something about how the div of AMR had everyone vote on it and proceedings were under way to become part of the united steelworkers union?  I'll have to find and link that article. I called a friend of mine who works the division and he confirmed that hes heard people talking, but he's only worked there a month or two and wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah. found it. 

http://www.ems1.com/ems-management/articles/1081307-More-than-450-Calif-medics-join-union/


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I swear I just read an article within the last few weeks on EMS1. Something about how the div of AMR had everyone vote on it and proceedings were under way to become part of the united steelworkers union?  I'll have to find and link that article. I called a friend of mine who works the division and he confirmed that hes heard people talking, but he's only worked there a month or two and wasn't 100% sure.



All divisions in San B are now union. Riverside county is not that way. Only riverside division is union and the other 2 are non union.

The statement says that union makes more money then non union. EMT starting pay for riverside division (union) is around $12.30/HR. Pay for hemet and palm springs (non union) is $10.21/HR. However when you add up how each division pays the amount you make a month comes out to about a $7 difference a pay period (that estimate is not including overtime, extra shifts, and incentives.)


----------



## hyperlyeman1 (Aug 18, 2011)

how do you figure a 2 dollar an hour pay difference equates to only 7 dollar per pay period difference unless the pay period only has 3.5 hours?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 18, 2011)

hyperlyeman1 said:


> how do you figure a 2 dollar an hour pay difference equates to only 7 dollar per pay period difference unless the pay period only has 3.5 hours?



Non union= OT at $15.33 -each shift gets 4 hours of OT per day. 
Union= no OT unless you go go over 12 hours. 

And I also compared my paycheck (non union) with my friends pay check (union) and their was basically no difference. 

If riverside division got paid more then everyone would be switching to riverside division which they are not.


----------

